# 3yr old pony for a 4yr old girl.....



## Jurachloe (6 October 2014)

Hello! I've just joined H&H tonight after years of reading the forums!

So as my own horse is currently on loan while my kids are young, I am looking at getting a pony for my girls after Christmas. I've decided to get one on loan initially (as my 4yr olds interest in horses comes & goes), she's a good wee rider tho since I've had her on horses since before she could walk  

My dilemma is this... A friend of mine has a lovely little welsh sec B gelding that she's offered to loan me. Problem - he's only 3! He would be riding 4 by the time I get him (not that that is much better haha). I know it sounds crazy getting such a young pony for a child but he's very quiet, he's been out to a few inhand showing shows and not batted an eyelid, been ridden by a 9yr old child in walk and trot, and also been to a show ridden by a toddler in a lead rein class. He's very laid back and you would never think he's only 3. Part of me still thinks it's insane to get a pony of this age for my daughter. They would be on lead rein for a long time until they got to know each other, but I'm not sure. Mums want that older sensible bomb proof pony, that was my original plan, but so tempted by this gorgeous 3yo. Help!


----------



## Orson Cart (6 October 2014)

I wouldn't, but that's just me. Imo a 4 yr old is no way near old enough to school a green horse. Others may have a different opinion though. But if it was for my daughter (who is 5) I would not consider a 3 yr old only just broken horse, regardless of how well behaved it is. xxx


----------



## twiggy2 (6 October 2014)

I would not have something so young for kids


----------



## PonyclubmumZ (6 October 2014)

I bought a 4 year old pony for my 3 year old boy.  It was fine when he was on the lead rein but the pony was not experienced enough when my very small son wanted to go off the lead rein.  We eventually got a shetland too so that he could learn to ride independently a bit before he went back to the youngster.   It is lovely that everything the pony has done they have done together, but it is not an easy route to take.  Looking back I wish I had brought an experienced pony as I think he would have progressed a bit quicker and had more fun.


----------



## clippi (6 October 2014)

My little girl is  3 coming 4, her pony is 4. However, I've had pony since he was 9 months old. I had him professionally broken and I'm small enough that I school him.


----------



## Jurachloe (6 October 2014)

She's been riding all her life, and most recently she's been riding 2 Shetlands off lead rein. She couldn't school the pony though, obviously still learning herself. I haven't had a pony before so no idea how to school a pony I'm not able to ride! Suppose I would need an older more experienced child but don't have one of those unfortunately! We'll go and see the pony a few times then I'll decide. I know my daughter is going to want to ride on her own and learn to canter and jump asap, which isn't going to happen with a youngster...  Such a gorgeous pony tho! Thanks for the comments


----------



## Jurachloe (6 October 2014)

Ps. My friend has had the pony since he was 6 months and professionally backed at her yard. Everything is perfect apart from his age. If anyone else told me they were getting a rising 4yo pony for a 4yo child I would think they were insane. I need a virtual slap!


----------



## sandi_84 (7 October 2014)

I would say to be on the safe side for everyone that if you have no riding experience yourself and have never had a pony before it would be far better and safer if you find something that is a lot older than this little pony. Lovely as he sounds they do tend to go through a teenage phase around 4-6 and welshies are incredibly smart which = finding clever ways to do naughty things even in experienced hands 
If your wee girl's interest comes and goes just now I would suggest you stick with lessons for her but if you have your heart set on having your own definitely get in touch with your local pony club or riding school and see if they know of any ponies by word of mouth that would be suitable.

The New riders and Owners part of this forum may be helpful for you if you have any questions


----------



## Jurachloe (7 October 2014)

Oh I'm not new to riding! Been riding my whole life, I just meant I've never owned a pony before as we've only had horses. Got two of my own, ones on loan at the moment. I event - low level BE80 and unaffiliated ODEs  
Good point about the teenage phase, I hadn't considered that. I suppose if he's only on loan though he can always go back to my friend if it doesn't work out. I think we'll go and see him a few times first, if I'm not sure about him I'll keep looking for an older pony. Thanks  x


----------



## sandi_84 (7 October 2014)

I see! Sorry!  i think though that with a young pony and a young child it could be dangerous, i know there are no guarantees with any horse but a young pony could change character once it gets more settled into it's job And as it gets older  whereas with an older been there done that pony at least it's a safer bet that it'll stay gentle, steady and forgiving of a wee one. Good luck, hope you find something suitable


----------

